
Covid-19 Stalks Large Families in Rural America - jbegley
https://www.wsj.com/articles/covid-19-households-spread-coronavirus-families-navajo-california-second-wave-11591553896
======
nkurz
Non-paywall: [http://archive.li/2NeGG](http://archive.li/2NeGG)

